# Found 2 beagles near Holly State game area



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

A co worker found 2 beagles last night. I am sure someone is looking for them. Contact me here and I will put you in contact with them.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Flooded Timber said:


> A co worker found 2 beagles last night. I am sure someone is looking for them. Contact me here and I will put you in contact with them.



Owner has been found and hounds returned.


----------

